# 13 Trumpeter Swans



## Fowlmouth

As of today 11-17-19 there have been 13 Trumpeter Swans checked in. 7 more and the Swan season will be closed...If you have a permit you had better hurry and fill the tag.....


----------



## JerryH

Higher percentage on bands and a more rare mount? Just a thought.


----------



## Fowlmouth

JerryH said:


> Higher percentage on bands and a more rare mount? Just a thought.


Agree! I have no problem with hunters shooting Trumpeters. I would if the opportunity presented itself..I'm sure a lot of guys are still hunting and don't want the season to end early though.


----------



## JerryH

To the victor goes the spoils lol


----------



## sheepassassin

Normally I wouldn’t care but I haven’t filled my tag yet haha so this isn’t funny!

Everyone sees all these trumps shot and it’s all doom and gloom, when in reality it’s a good thing. It means their numbers are growing. Wouldn’t be surprised if they cut PSG from the hunt boundary next year again though


----------



## utahbigbull

I agree sheep. I think public getting opened up to swan is why we’re seeing more trumps get shot.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Utah, that is EXACTLY why..


----------



## JerryH

Any word on where the 13 have been shot?


----------



## Fowlmouth

JerryH said:


> Any word on where the 13 have been shot?


The few I know of were BRBR.


----------



## Slap That Quack

Good thing I got mine Saturday with my daughter!


----------



## gander311

I had heard that the numbers of Trumpeters getting shot this year was high, but I didn't believe it. Then I got an email from the DWR reminding all tag holders to only shoot Tundra swans and that 10 Trumpeters had already been checked in. 

I was totally shocked. I had always been under the impression that maybe only 1 or 2 got shot a year. So I'd agree with Sheepassassin. that must mean their numbers are doing well. 


I still have a tag. Haven't even chased them yet, but hoping to get it done this week so I just need it to stay open for a bit longer.


----------



## Clarq

I hunted the insane cold front that came through at the end of October and had a flock of Trumpeters come over that day. My theory is that the big blast of cold pushed some down from Idaho or Montana.

I think I saw a trumpeter go down on Saturday evening (not 100% sure), so the total might be up to 14 if it gets checked today.

For the sake of those with unfilled tags, please stick to the whistlers!


----------



## sheepassassin

Seems fitting considering the drama around this subject lately...

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=139029&stc=1&d=1574109973


----------



## taxidermist

sheepassassin said:


> Normally I wouldn't care but I haven't filled my tag yet haha so this isn't funny!
> 
> Everyone sees all these trumps shot and it's all doom and gloom, when in reality it's a good thing. It means their numbers are growing. Wouldn't be surprised if they cut PSG from the hunt boundary next year again though


Maybe that's the problem--- some wouldn't care. Do you care if you shoot a doe when you have a buck tag?? A deer is a deer, a swan is a swan. With that kind of an attitude, I say stay home and take up needlepoint and leave the hunting to the folks that know what they are shooting.-O,-


----------



## sheepassassin

taxidermist said:


> Maybe that's the problem--- some wouldn't care. Do you care if you shoot a doe when you have a buck tag?? A deer is a deer, a swan is a swan. With that kind of an attitude, I say stay home and take up needlepoint and leave the hunting to the folks that know what they are shooting.-O,-


My BUCK tag is only valid for a BUCK, not a doe. My SWAN tag is valid for tundras or trumps. There's a big difference. If you fail to see that difference, maybe it's you that needs to stay home and take up needle point. The last 2 swans I killed were both trumps. And I knew exactly what it was that I was shooting. The first one was a year where 3 were checked in. The other was a year where 4 were checked in, both well below the quota of 10. IDing wildlife isn't something I struggle with. I'm going Saturday, if there's lots of opportunity I'll pass on shooting a trump if one presents itself. If it's slow and it's the only one through the decoys, I guess I'll add to the tally this year


----------



## goosefreak

If the DWR didn’t want Trumpeter shot, they wouldn’t allow it in the first place,

When I swan hunt I target swans, be it a Tundra or a Trumpeter. If a Tundra and a Trumpeter came in at the same time, I will shoot the Trumpeter every time, even if it’s the last number quota.

Legal is legal..


----------



## Clarq

Do you really mean to tell me that you can write this...



sheepassassin said:


> Normally I wouldn't care but I haven't filled my tag yet haha so this isn't funny!


...and then turn around and write this...



sheepassassin said:


> If it's slow and it's the only one through the decoys, I guess I'll add to the tally this year


...and not see any issue?

If you don't want YOUR swan season cut short, why would you feel OK about doing something that might cut a season short for the 1000+ tag holders who haven't harvest yet?


----------



## Clarq

goosefreak said:


> Legal is legal..


Selfish is selfish...


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq said:


> Do you really mean to tell me that you can write this...
> 
> ...and then turn around and write this...
> 
> ...and not see any issue?
> 
> If you don't want YOUR swan season cut short, why would you feel OK about doing something that might cut a season short for the 1000+ tag holders who haven't harvest yet?


Let's see.... I paid money for my permit. I got my HIP #, I bought a duck stamp. Spent the money on fuel and drove 2.5 hours north to hunt swans. If it's the only **** bird I have in range all day, am I any less legal to shoot that one, than the 19 guys who shot trumps before me were? Less ethical? Less sportsman like? No. I have a swan tag. I intend to fill the swan tag, with a swan. Be mad or call me whatever you'd like. Most and I do mean most, would do the exact same thing in that scenario.

Would I be mad if the quota gets filled before I can go hunt? Nope. Not at all. That's how the game goes, I guess I should have gone earlier, that's my fault on poor planning. I'll be sure to head up north earlier next year when they start showing up


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq said:


> Selfish is selfish...


And ethics are ethics and will vary depending on the tag holder. Most guys I bet have no clue what they've killed until they go pick them up. Even then I'm betting a lot of guys still don't know until the DWR tells them what they shot. Who you gonna be mad at then? The stupid things are pretty tough to tell apart if they come in silent, which 2 of the 3 ive seen killed, did.


----------



## Clarq

sheepassassin said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish is selfish...
> 
> 
> 
> Most guys I bet have no clue what they've killed until they go pick them up. Even then I'm betting a lot of guys still don't know until the DWR tells them what they shot. Who you gonna be mad at then?
Click to expand...

I never said anything about the guys who shoot them without knowing what they are. That doesn't really bother me. What bothers me is when one hunter intentionally does something that negatively affects other hunters.

Unfortunately, I am not as carefree as you - I would be disappointed if my swan season ended early. I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq said:


> I never said anything about the guys who shoot them without knowing what they are. That doesn't really bother me. What bothers me is when one hunter intentionally does something that negatively affects other hunters.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not as carefree as you - I would be disappointed if my swan season ended early. I doubt I'm the only one.


That's the rules of the game we all agree to abide by when we apply for those tags every year


----------



## Clarq

sheepassassin said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said anything about the guys who shoot them without knowing what they are. That doesn't really bother me. What bothers me is when one hunter intentionally does something that negatively affects other hunters.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am not as carefree as you - I would be disappointed if my swan season ended early. I doubt I'm the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the rules of the game we all agree to abide by when we apply for those tags every year
Click to expand...

But heaven forbid we try to be kind to one another...


----------



## goosefreak

Clarq said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal is legal..
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish is selfish...
Click to expand...

Enlighten me on who it is that I owe a longer hunting season to..


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq said:


> But heaven forbid we try to be kind to one another...


Gosh **** I really wish people would leave their feelings at home when they go hunting. I'm sorry, but I'm not worried about someone's feelings while I'm hunting. I'm there to kill stuff and enjoy my time in the outdoors. Your feelings is literally at the bottom of my priority list on that day. I'm kind to everyone I run into, even the fish dicks, but you and what your hunt experience includes is not even a thought for me. I've been screwed over, hosed, intentionally encroached upon, stolen from, lied to and a list of other chit, all by other hunters, while out hunting During times I'm forced to interact with other people in the area. If I want to shoot a **** trump because I feel like it, I don't give a ratsass how you feel about it, especially if it is legal! Being kind to one another has absolutely ZERO to do with what I choose to harvest and fill my tags with!


----------



## sheepassassin

goosefreak said:


> Enlighten me on who it is that I owe a longer hunting season to..


Apparently everyone but the guys trying to fill their tags


----------



## Goshawk

The count now stands at 14.


----------



## Clarq

goosefreak said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal is legal..
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish is selfish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten me on who it is that I owe a longer hunting season to..
Click to expand...

It's not about what you "owe" anyone, or what's legal. I'm just making a request, from one hunter (who happens to really love swan hunting) to another, to avoid actions that limit hunting opportunity for others. I believe that is the more selfless route to go.

If we disagree at this point, fine by me.


----------



## goosefreak

Clarq said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legal is legal..
> 
> 
> 
> Selfish is selfish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Enlighten me on who it is that I owe a longer hunting season to..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about what you "owe" anyone, or what's legal. I'm just making a request, from one hunter (who happens to really love swan hunting) to another, to avoid actions that limit hunting opportunity for others. I believe that is the more selfless route to go.
> 
> If we disagree at this point, fine by me.
Click to expand...

Okay I see.. you want me to abide by your unwritten code of honor. Which would be a type of selfishness in and of itself.

Clarq, we disagreed from your first statement towards me when you branded me selfish.

In this day and age of being judgmental towards someone based off of 1 paragraph on a hunting forum or any other social media network. 
I assure you, selfish Is far from what I am...Carry on!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Well, 6 more to go. At this rate I figure it will be closed by Sunday. I can't think of any time that the season has closed early due to too many Trumpeters being shot. I guess there's a first for everything.....


----------



## Goshawk

Fowlmouth said:


> Well, 6 more to go. At this rate I figure it will be closed by Sunday. I can't think of any time that the season has closed early due to too many Trumpeters being shot. I guess there's a first for everything.....


Never been shut down. Up until this year the most trumpeters that have been shot in a year was 5, half of the quota of 10 at the time.


----------



## gander311

Where are people getting the harvest count from? Does the DWR have updates on their website or something?

I still can’t believe this is happening all of the sudden this year, when historically a couple a year get shot. Crazy.


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq,

I think you should advocate for them to shut down a trumpeter hunt and make them off limits all together if you don’t think people should shoot them. 

I don’t believe your request for a hunter to not shoot a legal quarry on their permit is fair, or even right. We all have our different ethics, but what ultimately guides is the law, not each of our individual feelings. 

If you don’t want people to shoot trumpeters then you should lobby to have them off limits. Otherwise you’re just trying to force your own ethics on others, which isn’t how we should be doing things IMO.


----------



## johnnycake

I support killing of baby swans and only baby swans.


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq do you even have a tag this year?


----------



## taxidermist

Hey, I just came up with a great idea!! Why don't we talk the F&G into a deer hunt on 100 square mile chunk of land, then sell 2000 permits for that area. As soon as 20 four point bucks are shot, the hunt is closed??? 


That would be like the opening of the Pheasant hunt. Crazy I know!


Maybe they should make Trumps illegal to kill. If you do kill one, your hunting privilege's are revoked for 3 years. 


If it continues, and the activists start their singing and dancing, it might just come to that. I know I HAVE and will continue to not kill Trumps when I have a tag in hand. I always try to take the higher road and stay out of the dirt and scum.


----------



## sheepassassin

taxidermist said:


> Hey, I just came up with a great idea!! Why don't we talk the F&G into a deer hunt on 100 square mile chunk of land, then sell 2000 permits for that area. As soon as 20 four point bucks are shot, the hunt is closed???
> 
> Maybe they should make Trumps illegal to kill. If you do kill one, your hunting privilege's are revoked for 3 years.


They already have deer hunts like that, state wide. It takes place the 3rd Saturday in October. Only you'll never reach the quota on 4 points.... 2 points on the other hand, the quota would be filled by noon the first day

Do you know how many trumps would get tossed in the reeds or stomped in the mud if you implemented that rule? About 100% of them. I'd rather a guy shoot one, eat it or put it on the wall and have it counted in the quota, than to see them get planted in a thick phrag patch to never be seen again.

Terrible idea.


----------



## sheepassassin

taxidermist said:


> I always try to take the higher road and stay out of the dirt and scum.


And that high road you are so proud to be on, involves condemning another hunter for taking a legal bird? Geez, I thought the millennial hunters these days were clowns, but the purists as just as bad! All because someone hunts differently than you do


----------



## taxidermist

Sheep, I'm sure that "mud stomping" would happen (happens now with ducks) But for those that are busted, well-- Once the word gets out and other tag holders that care about preservation of species and get pissed and turn a hunter in for "poaching" it wouldn't take long to get a handle on it.


I wouldn't be surprised to see the Swan tags reduced back to 2000 next year when the 20 Trumps are shot before Thanksgiving. 


Is it always about punching a tag now days? Sure seems like it to me. I ate tag soup last year and enjoyed every time I was out hunting Swans! Sure, I could have shot juvies, trumpeter's that came into the decoys. I elected to pass, and try to do my part of what has been asked of me by the F&G. I'm not trying to sound like I'm a Saint by any means! I believe the hunt is more than punching a tag. 


To each his own I guess. If you feel like robbing others and yourself of hunting privileges, then go for it.


----------



## sheepassassin

What is it you are being robbed of? Are you more entitled to fill a tag than someone else?

If you want to be upset about trumps being killed, that’s fine. But to place the blame on hunters is wrong. Blame the people who decided to add PSG, the place where trumps are very well known to hang out at, back into the hunt boundary for swans. There’s a reason they cut that hunt area out of the unit for quite awhile. It wasn’t just for funsies. I don’t see an issue with harvesting a bird that has a quota set on it. That’s the deal, it’s something we have all agreed to by applying for the tag. The quota is met, the hunt is over. Simple as that. They aren’t endangered, their numbers are obviously climbing, like the tundras. That’s a success, proof conservation is at work. And who do you think funds the projects and efforts to make all waterfowl a success? Here’s a hint, it’s not the guys taking photos of these birds while they are alive. It’s the hunters who are responsible for most of it. It’s only fitting they can benefit from what we’ve all contributed to.

You really want to hold people accountable for not being able to identify a trump on the wing? Mature adults you can sometimes identify if you get a good look at it, but what about the juvys? They look the exact same as a tundra, just a little bigger, but not always. You make a law where you lose hunting rights if you kill one, I promise a lot of swans will go “unrecovered”. That’s not good for anyone, the swans or hunters. Is that really what you want?


----------



## taxidermist

Sheep, read your first sentence. Are "YOU" more entitled to fill a tag than someone else? 


From your remarks, statements, that by **** your going to fill your tag no matter what, etc. and screw the other guy attitude. Seems to me your chasing your tail and trying to stir the pot.


Entitled "Young Punks" anyway.


----------



## sheepassassin

No, I’m not any more entitled than anyone else with a tag right now. Just like the 14 guys up until now that shot trumps were any more entitled than any other hunter. I’ve shot 8 of the **** things, I honestly really don’t care if the quota is filled before I get a chance to go. I made the choice to not go out until now, that’s the risk I took. But if I make it out before the close and I have the opportunity to fill this tag, trump or not, I’m not concerned about anyone else at that point. It’s my tag, my choice. Killing that bird doesn’t make a difference in the over all population, I’m legal to do so with the permit I have that I paid for. I promise I’m not determined to fill my tag ‘no matter what’. But when in Rome...

Now I kinda do hope I get the 20th one for the year. How funny would that be hahahahaha


----------



## dubob

*All y'all are funny*

I absolutely don't have a dog in this fight; I haven't applied for a swan tag since the last year you could get one without taking the on-line quiz to apply. I always killed a juvenile because we always had it for T-day/Christmas dinner. Never had a desire to hang an adult on the wall; and still don't.

But all y'all are funnier than a cartoon shown at a Saturday afternoon kiddie matinee. All this banter back and forth that my ethics are better than your ethics, or my wants/needs are more important than your wants/needs. All y'all are a real hoot. :rotfl:

While game management is based on many variables, it is never an exact science. The Utah DWR makes decisions based on many different inputs. Usually, those inputs guide them to positive outcomes, but occasionally they don't. But they never operate in a vacuum. I don't know and really don't care what areas are open to the taking of swans because I've already killed at least 8 and don't have any desire to kill one again. I'm certain the decision to re-open a previously closed area to hunt in was based on valid inputs the DWR considered in making the decision to re-open the area. If the quota on Trumpeter Swans is reached before the end of the swan season, then that data will be used next year to make adjustments to the limits and areas as needed. It's a learning process and the DWR folks will benefit from it.

All y'all have the opportunity at the useless RAC meetings to voice your uneducated and emotion filled opinions on the who, what, where, when, and how is best for swan hunting. Squabbling back and forth that my ethics are better than your ethics, or that my wants are more important than your wants on a waterfowl forum is childish and accomplishes absolutely nothing. But it is funny and entertaining to watch.

So, carry on with beating the dead horse. -O\\__-

You are providing me with some good humor during these trying times when our current weather pattern is NOT conducive to killing more ducks. My duck salami stash is going to be very small next year if this weather pattern keeps up and then immediately turns to full ice up in a week or so.
o-||


----------



## Fowlmouth

gander311 said:


> Where are people getting the harvest count from? Does the DWR have updates on their website or something?
> 
> I still can't believe this is happening all of the sudden this year, when historically a couple a year get shot. Crazy.


The DWR sent out e mails last week to those with permits warning of a possible closure. A guy on facebook that works the swan check station has been posting numbers.

I believe the historical early freeze in October pushed these birds out of the North quicker this year. This is what makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## Vanilla

sheepassassin said:


> What is it you are being robbed of? Are you more entitled to fill a tag than someone else?
> 
> If you want to be upset about trumps being killed, that's fine. But to place the blame on hunters is wrong. Blame the people who decided to add PSG, the place where trumps are very well known to hang out at, back into the hunt boundary for swans. There's a reason they cut that hunt area out of the unit for quite awhile. It wasn't just for funsies. I don't see an issue with harvesting a bird that has a quota set on it. That's the deal, it's something we have all agreed to by applying for the tag. The quota is met, the hunt is over. Simple as that. They aren't endangered, their numbers are obviously climbing, like the tundras. That's a success, proof conservation is at work. And who do you think funds the projects and efforts to make all waterfowl a success? Here's a hint, it's not the guys taking photos of these birds while they are alive. It's the hunters who are responsible for most of it. It's only fitting they can benefit from what we've all contributed to.
> 
> You really want to hold people accountable for not being able to identify a trump on the wing? Mature adults you can sometimes identify if you get a good look at it, but what about the juvys? They look the exact same as a tundra, just a little bigger, but not always. You make a law where you lose hunting rights if you kill one, I promise a lot of swans will go "unrecovered". That's not good for anyone, the swans or hunters. Is that really what you want?


Goodness...am I really going to agree with sheepassassin entirely on something? I'm scheduling an appointment today with the doc.

Not sure why this is different than any other hunt that has a quota. This is not entirely uncommon in the hunting world, and are we going to tell all those other license holders to not fill their tags because those late coming to the game need to have an equal chance? I guess I just don't get why people are so worried about the quota being met and the season being stopped. Do those hunting later in the year have more of an entitlement than those that got out early and filled their tags? I just don't get it. Probably never will, though.


----------



## Clarq

sheepassassin said:


> Clarq do you even have a tag this year?


Nope.

I may chime in more later, no time right now...


----------



## sheepassassin

Clarq said:


> Nope.
> 
> I may chime in more later, no time right now...


You don't even have a tag this year, but you're pissed that the trump quota is most likely going to be reached this year. I've seen some dumb arguments before, but wow. In no way does this impact you

I'm curious how this kinda grade school drama isn't around when a lion or bear HO unit meets its quota for the year? Is a swan of any more value than a bear or a lion? To me, yes. But that's a another topic for another day. Quotas are set by people much more in the 'know' than any of us are. If they decided 20 was an appropriate number that was agreed upon, there shouldn't be any discussion or people mad about that when they hit 20. 21 however, I suppose you could start to get upset.


----------



## goosefreak

Like I said, if they weren’t meant to be shot then it wouldn’t be legal.

Now, (in the opinion of Goosefreak) I believe filling the Trumpeter quota is a good thing, it is the epitome of conservation. 

Yes, I think it has a short term negative impact but, only on hunters who haven’t filled their tags and that negative impact is just an unfilled tag BUT, overall I believe it’s good because it allows for more accurate data collection and better management plans going forward 

Speaking of selfish we as hunters get too caught up in what WE need/want instead of what the animals need..


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm sure more than 20 have already been killed this year. It's all based off of bill length. Even if it is a Trumpeter and the bill doesn't measure a certain length (64mm I believe) they are counted as Tundras. I'm sure more than the quota of10 have been shot in past years also.


----------



## gander311

Fowlmouth, I'm sure you're right, but it's just interesting that there's been such a measurable "spike" this season on how many have been harvested. 

Part of me wonders if it may be different or new people doing the checkpoints. 
I shot one about 6 years ago that was huge. When I took it to get measured, they told me the culmen was long enough to be a Trumpeter, but due to the yellow markings, they classified it as a Tundra. That was a judgement call by the person doing the measuring, so maybe now there is somebody that is favoring in the other direction. Just a thought. 

Having said that, I don't mind either way. If that many trumpeters are getting shot, like others have said, that is a great sign of the success of the conservation efforts and the population increasing. To each their own on what boundaries they set for filling their own tag. But as it stands, it's completely legal to harvest a trumpeter swan on a GSL Vicinity swan tag. Any other self-imposed ethical choices are exactly that, self-imposed. Similar to somebody making a choice to only shoot drakes. That doesn't make them more ethical than someone who is harvesting hens within their legal bag limits. 

Bottom line is it's a quota hunt. The authorities in the know with more information we have made an educated choice to allow the hunt to proceed with that quota in place. Meaning that quota is what they decided is an acceptable harvest rate of the species. For comparison, use the example from the big game world in Montana where they have a unit with unlimited tags for Rocky Mountain bighorn rams. As many people that want to buy a tag can buy it over the counter and hunt, but there is a quota of how many legal rams can be harvested. Once (and if...) the quota is hit, the hunt shuts down(with a 48 hour grace period I believe). It's what you sign up for when you get the tag. Similar to the swan hunt here, we sign up for the possibility of it getting shut down due to the quota being hit, whether or not we got a chance to hunt yet. It's just never been an issue before (in the 20+ years that I've paid attention) and suddenly this year it looks like it may be a real possibility. 
But that's the name of the game. 


And having said all of that, I do have a tag this year, and haven't hunted yet. My first hunt for swans will be Friday, so I hope I still get the chance. But if not, so be it. It's my fault for waiting too long I guess.


On a separate side note, I had a funny thought reading through the thread at all the times posters shortened trumpeters to "trumps" and got a laugh thinking of the red flags pinging on servers at the Secret Service with all the talk of shooting trumps. Somebody is going to get a knock on their door from guys in suits with a bunch of serious questions. Haha.


----------



## Vanilla

gander311 said:


> On a separate side note, I had a funny thought reading through the thread at all the times posters shortened trumpeters to "trumps" and got a laugh thinking of the red flags pinging on servers at the Secret Service with all the talk of shooting trumps. Somebody is going to get a knock on their door from guys in suits with a bunch of serious questions. Haha.


Ha! That's funny. I noticed the "trump" references, but never thought about what would happen talking about a "trump hunt." Oooops, just added myself to yet another watch list!


----------



## CPAjeff

gander311 said:


> Fowlmouth, I'm sure you're right, but it's just interesting that there's been such a measurable "spike" this season on how many have been harvested.
> 
> Part of me wonders if it may be different or new people doing the checkpoints..


I really think you might be on to something ... especially if it's at BRBR. Gdog and I shot swans out of the same flock - his was noticeably larger. When we checked them in, the individual running the caliper didn't appear to know what she was doing. She marked mine down as being larger than gdog's. While she was filling out some paperwork, we grabbed the caliper and remeasured them - our measurements and her measurements weren't very close.


----------



## Fowlmouth

CPAjeff said:


> I really think you might be on to something ... especially if it's at BRBR. Gdog and I shot swans out of the same flock - his was noticeably larger. When we checked them in, the individual running the caliper didn't appear to know what she was doing. She marked mine down as being larger than gdog's. While she was filling out some paperwork, we grabbed the caliper and remeasured them - our measurements and her measurements weren't very close.


That's interesting for sure. I would like to see the breakdown of where the Trumpeters have been shot. How many at BRBR, Public, HC, etc.....I doubt they are all coming from Public.


----------



## Clarq

dubob said:


> Squabbling back and forth that my ethics are better than your ethics, or that my wants are more important than your wants on a waterfowl forum is childish and accomplishes absolutely nothing.


I disagree. You sound almost as high-and-mighty as I did when I called Mr. goosefreak selfish.

Why *wouldn't* we discuss ethics on a hunting forum? IMO this is the perfect place to do it.

There's a huge social component to ethics - they are developed by interacting with other people, considering their points of view, as well as other logical and moral considerations, and then deciding where you stand. It's pretty hard to do that if you never question anything, or interact with people who think differently than you.

This thread has been quite enlightening for me. While I still don't think targeting trumpeter swans is a good thing to do, I'm at the point now where I can see where a person might be coming from if they target a trumpeter swan, and respect their decision. I wasn't at that point a couple of days ago.

Sorry to turn your thread into a dumpster fire, Fowlmouth.


----------



## taxidermist

Ya, what's wrong with a good "squabble" session anyway? You tell me of ANY marriage that doesn't squabble between the sex's and I bet its a divorce attorney in the future taking the money. 


Back to the Swans-- Never thought of the "trump" thing and the men in black making a visit. It's funny now that I think of it. Anyhow, I don't condone the shooting of Trumpeter Swans and that's my opinion. Like it, or don't, that's the facts Jack. 


Now, carry on with the "non professional, educated" bickering. It's entertainment in some fashion I'm sure.


----------



## CPAjeff

Too bad there wasn't a type of swan that we could shorten up to "Biden" "Bernie" or "Pelosi" - - - man would the special agents be rolling in when someone posted about "shooting a Biden."


----------



## sheepassassin

With you being a taxidermist, I’d hope you would stick to your beliefs and not take a bird or money from a guy wanting you to mount a trumpeter that they killed. Or do your hunting ethics stop at the door that potential clients and money walk through?


----------



## JerryH

(Hypothetically) Let's say a person who had shot a trumpeter. Who would be the best taxidermist locally to take it to?


----------



## goosefreak

JerryH said:


> (Hypothetically) Let's say a person who had shot a trumpeter. Who would be the best taxidermist locally to take it to?


Near you? Darin for sure..


----------



## JerryH

Oops I should of been more clear. I haven't put in for a swan in over 20 years. Fluff up a white hefty trash bag and decoy a Tundra. I've scratched that off the bucket list. I just don't see the attraction. Unless you're looking for the easiest hunt in the marsh. Sorry for any hurt feelings.


----------



## Raptor1

Bro said he saw a trumpeter get shot this evening. I haven't ever put in for swan's, but if I did have a tag (considering I have never shot a swan) and had a choice between a trumpeter and tundra I would shoot the trumpeter and then take it to the taxidermist.

On a side note he said he didn't see any ducks, but I haven't been able to get out for almost 2 weeks and last time I went it was an awesome diver hunt (until some gadwalls messed up the streak, first bufflehead drake of the season). So I'm going anyways! Work can get along a day without me, but my mutt is antsy and as I charged up the mojo's he got pretty excited. Might be a slow day, but with a little rain, who knows.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Raptor1;2149513
On a side note he said he didn't see any ducks said:


> I'm going tomorrow too. I have not been out in a week and a half because of the weird weather and the lack of ducks moving around. I really need a great day, it's been a while.
> Good luck!


----------



## taxidermist

sheepassassin said:


> With you being a taxidermist, I'd hope you would stick to your beliefs and not take a bird or money from a guy wanting you to mount a trumpeter that they killed. Or do your hunting ethics stop at the door that potential clients and money walk through?


If someone was pounding on my door wanting me to mount a Trumpeter Swan-- He!! yes I'd turn them away!!!-----I'm retired.:rotfl:


----------



## shaner

Idea:
IF majority of trumps are being killed in PSG, just do an emergency closure there so the remainder of tag holders may still hunt.
Obtaining the location of trump kills should take less than one minute, they have already been documented.
IF the majority were killed at BRBR, close that area.
I’m sure every tag holder would agree 100% they would rather hunt a smaller area than lose ALL opportunity.
Is this over-complicated?


----------



## sheepassassin

shaner said:


> Idea:
> IF majority of trumps are being killed in PSG, just do an emergency closure there so the remainder of tag holders may still hunt.
> Obtaining the location of trump kills should take less than one minute, they have already been documented.
> IF the majority were killed at BRBR, close that area.
> I'm sure every tag holder would agree 100% they would rather hunt a smaller area than lose ALL opportunity.
> Is this over-complicated?


I like that idea. Sadly, I think this isn't in the states control. This decision probably comes from the feds, and those guys are royal Delta Bravos and them making a logical decision isn't something they are capable of.


----------



## dubob

Clarq said:


> I disagree. You sound almost as high-and-mighty as I did when I called Mr. goosefreak selfish.
> 
> Why *wouldn't* we discuss ethics on a hunting forum? IMO this is the perfect place to do it.


You seem to have a problem with reading comprehension. Please go back and read what I said again.


dubob said:


> Squabbling back and forth that *my ethics are better than your ethics*, . . .


*Discussions* on ethics are perfectly fine. As long as it doesn't get into a 'squabble' about mine are excellent and yours suck. And that is exactly what I see in this thread. My own ethics are probably different than yours; however, I make no judgements as to the worth of yours. I may disagree with yours, but I won't grade them compared to mine.

And I STILL think those of you in this thread that are doing just that are comical and entertaining.


taxidermist said:


> Ya, what's wrong with a good "squabble" session anyway?


Well, the very definition of 'squabble' would answer that question: it's a 'a noisy quarrel about something petty or trivial." Ones ethics is neither petty or trivial. A discussion on the other hand is an: "action or process of talking about something in order to reach a decision or to exchange ideas.

And I don't see much in the way of a discussion going on in this thread. Carry on.


----------



## dubob

sheepassassin said:


> Sadly, I think this isn't in the states control.


You are 100% correct in that thinking, The Feds do, in fact, set the guidelines for swan regulations. The Utah DWR has no voice in the setting of those guidelines. There is an office at the Utah DWR HQ in SLC that monitors the harvest numbers on a daily basis and keeps track of the total number of checked trumpeter swans. As of this morning (Nov 20, 2019), the count stands at 14. Based on harvest numbers (who, what, where, when, how), the Feds may adjust their guidelines for future hunts. Or, they may not. We (Utah) have no voice in the matter.


----------



## Vanilla

dubob said:


> Based on harvest numbers (who, what, where, when, how), the Feds may adjust their guidelines for future hunts. Or, they may not. We (Utah) have no voice in the matter.


While the feds will always have the overall authority regarding migratory game regulations, it's not true to say the state has no voice in the process. We've seen Utah advocate for certain things in plans to the feds and get those things.

And I believe that the state has the ability to do an emergency closure of any hunt for any type of game under the law if the circumstances say so. If they can reasonably justify it, the state can close any area or end any hunt. The feds are not going to tell them they have to have a swan hunt. The feds approve the parameters, and the state can be more strict if it pleases.

And for the record, I think squabbling over what one said or didn't say is comical and entertaining.


----------



## dubob

Vanilla said:


> While the feds will always have the overall authority regarding migratory game regulations, it's not true to say the state has no voice in the process. We've seen Utah advocate for certain things in plans to the feds and get those things.
> 
> And I believe that the state has the ability to do an emergency closure of any hunt for any type of game under the law if the circumstances say so. If they can reasonably justify it, the state can close any area or end any hunt. The feds are not going to tell them they have to have a swan hunt. The feds approve the parameters, and the state can be more strict if it pleases.


I talked with the DWR HQ on the phone this morning with regard to the swan hunting program. Their agent told me *the state has no voice in setting the Federal guidelines.* They could (as you suggested) be more restrictive than the guidelines require if they wanted to do that. The agent also told me they would not do that because they (DWR) wants to give hunters the maximum hunting opportunities possible. The trumpeter swan limit of 20 is part of the Federal guidelines and can not be increased by the state under any circumstances. While it could be lowered, it is not probable that it will be lowered. And the Federal guidelines require that once the trumpeter swan limit of 20 killed has been reached, the season MUST be shut down. So I'm sticking to my earlier statement that Utah does NOT have a voice in setting the guidelines for running a swan hunt in Utah.

:O||:


----------



## Vanilla

Except the proposal that got us on this track was for Utah to take action and close an area, to which you said they couldn't. 

Then you admitted in your phone call that you were told that they can be more restrictive and therefore we can draw the conclusion that they could close down a hunt if they chose to do so.

Then you said that you were right, even though your post goes back to prove what you said wasn't possible originally. 

Nice little squabble we have going here. It is comical and entertaining.


----------



## JerryH

Where's Paddler??


----------



## sheepassassin

JerryH said:


> Where's Paddler??


Probably out taking pictures of trumpeter swans


----------



## dubob

Vanilla said:


> Except the proposal that got us on this track was for Utah to take action and close an area, *to which you said they couldn't*. I would be very interested in your ability to point exactly to where I wrote the Utah DWR couldn't close an area. Again, your reading comprehension is seriously lacking. I said, the Utah DWR has no voice in SETTING THE FEDERAL GUIDELINES USED TO AUTHORIZE A SWAN HUNT IN UTAH. Once the guidelines are SET BY THE FEDS, Utah has the right to tighten the the guidelines as in shorten the season, decrease the areas open to hunting, decreasing the limit on trumpeter swans, etc. Here is the exact quote from Post #69 - the post just above your latest post:
> 
> 
> 
> I talked with the DWR HQ on the phone this morning with regard to the swan hunting program. Their agent told me the state has no voice in setting the Federal guidelines. *They could (as you suggested) be more restrictive than the guidelines require if they wanted to do that.*
> 
> 
> 
> That means they can close an area if they so desire. You REALLY do need to improve your reading comprehension skills.
> 
> Then you admitted in your phone call that you were told that they can be more restrictive and therefore we can draw the conclusion that they could close down a hunt if they chose to do so. Oh, so you FINALLY figured out there isn't conflicting ideas here after all. Bravo!
> 
> Then you said that you were right, even though your post goes back to prove what you said wasn't possible originally. I AM right when I say the Utah DWR has no voice in setting the FEDERAL GUIDELINES which was my last statement. You, on the other hand, don't seem to be able to comprehend that the Feds SETTING GUIDELINES and the Utah DWR adjusting those guidelines within the authorized parameters set by the Feds are two totally unrelated processes.
> 
> Nice little squabble we have going here. It is comical and entertaining.
Click to expand...

 The only thing comical and entertaining here is your inability to comprehend the written word. You can carry on with your lack of comprehension as you wish. 
I'm no longer watching this thread because I'll be out looking for ducks to shoot for the next couple of days. -8/-

Bye y'all!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

This is my new favorite thread..


----------



## JerryH

RemingtonCountry said:


> This is my new favorite thread..


Goob's classic. I wish I would of thought of it


----------



## wyogoob

I can't thank Bob enough for the large red font. I can read it without my glasses.


.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> I can't thank Bob enough for the large red font. I can read it without my glasses.
> 
> .


I was about to post that the large red font was driving me crazy. I suppose I'll wait about 20 years and see how my eyesight is before I get too up in arms about it.


----------



## brisket

The red font is terrible. Especially bad when using the dark theme on mobile. I always scroll past his posts, too difficult to read.


----------



## wyogoob

brisket said:


> The red font is terrible. Especially bad when using the dark theme on mobile. I always scroll past his posts, too difficult to read.


What's a "mobile"?


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> The red font is terrible. Especially bad when using the dark theme on mobile. I always scroll past his posts, too difficult to read.


You didn't miss much...

Hey-o! Sorry Bob, couldn't resist.


----------



## Critter

wyogoob said:


> What's a "mobile"?


You know it is one of those things that sit on a shelf and does nothing like those balls on a string that smack back and forth. I have a airplane that is attached to a rod that sits on top of a chrome pedestal, it doesn't move unless I bump it or there is a breeze in the house.

Top


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> The red font is terrible. Especially bad when using the dark theme on mobile. I always scroll past his posts, too difficult to read.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't miss much...
> 
> Hey-o! Sorry Bob, couldn't resist.
Click to expand...

brisket, I'll fill you in on the details.

What you missed were comments from a person who struggles with reading comprehension, who was squabbling with other people while lecturing them about the fruitlessness of squabbling and the need for better reading comprehension.

Sorry, couldn't resist either..


----------



## Vanilla

But you summarized the situation VERY well!


----------



## taxidermist

Critter said:


> You know it is one of those things that sit on a shelf and does nothing like those balls on a string that smack back and forth. I have a airplane that is attached to a rod that sits on top of a chrome pedestal, it doesn't move unless I bump it or there is a breeze in the house.
> 
> Top


Critter! You have a pair of Clackers on the shelf?? Your the man! I loved beating myself up with those in the 70's.-O,-


----------



## Critter

I wish that I had the clackers. When my parents passed away we put all the siblings names into a box and pulled them out one at a time and one of my sisters got them.


----------



## JerryH

This is turning out to be my favorite thread!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

JerryH said:


> This is turning out to be my favorite thread!


I take that back, nothing will touch the granddaddy "Well... When is it going to start??" thread. This is my second favorite thread.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> I take that back, nothing will touch the granddaddy "Well... When is it going to start??" thread. This is my second favorite thread.


*Sanity restored.*


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> *Sanity restored.*


I thought nothing could be worse than the red. My eyes hurt now. Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Catherder

Looking at that font without the proper eye protection for more than 5 minutes will result in permanent retinal damage.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

All those that need readers, just highlight the text, makes it a lot easier.. #damnmillenials


----------



## Critter

See if you can read this colorCan you read it now??????????Well, I guess not.

There are some colors that should just be banned

The LemonChiffon font is totally blank

Now we can send secrete messages back and forth on the forum.-O,-


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Critter said:


> See if you can read this colorCan you read it now??????????Well, I guess not.
> 
> There are some colors that should just be banned
> 
> The LemonChiffon font is totally blank
> 
> Now we can send secrete messages back and forth on the forum.-O,-


You're right!

EPSTEIN DIDN'T KILL HIMSELF


----------



## Fowlmouth

Well.....20 checked in, it's over! Carry on with the madness.... oh! BTW, I'm lying:smile:
You better get out there soon if you have a tag to punch.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Fowlmouth said:


> Well.....20 checked in, it's over! Carry on with the madness.... oh! BTW, I'm lying:smile:
> You better get out there soon if you have a tag to punch.


Do you have a new count? I don't have a tag just wondering


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> #damnmillenials


Watch your tongue! I claim gen x.


----------



## Fowlmouth

TPrawitt91 said:


> Do you have a new count? I don't have a tag just wondering


I believe it's still at 14


----------



## Papa Moses

RemingtonCountry said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can read this colorCan you read it now??????????Well, I guess not.
> 
> There are some colors that should just be banned
> 
> The LemonChiffon font is totally blank
> 
> Now we can send secrete messages back and forth on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right!
> 
> EPSTEIN DIDN'T KILL HIMSELF
Click to expand...

Trump(erter) kills to this. Definitely on a watch list now


----------



## Fowlmouth

About sums it up!


----------



## JerryH

What's the tally?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

13 trump swans 12 French hens 11 turtle doves hell... I don't know the rest just wanted TOTP


----------



## sheepassassin

JerryH said:


> What's the tally?


Unofficially I heard last night from a pretty credible source that it's at 17, but still officially at 14 until the division posts something official


----------



## dubob

don't know; could care effing less.
:rotfl:


----------



## JerryH

7MM RELOADED said:


> 13 trump swans 12 French hens 11 turtle doves hell... I don't know the rest just wanted TOTP


I like your style!!


----------



## Goshawk

Back to the subject before this thread took a left turn into the ditch...


The count now stands at 16 as of noon Saturday 11/23


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Where's Paddler??


I was driving home from Canada when you posted this. Took longer than normal because the roads were snowpacked until almost Great Falls.

I haven't finished the thread yet, but have a couple of thoughts. I have never applied for a swan tag, not really interested. If I did, though, and drew one, I'd probably avoid shooting a Trumpeter. I figure that since they have a class on how to ID them, and they have a limit on them above which they will close all swan hunting, they really don't want them shot. If that results in more hunters having the opportunity to fill their tag, it's a win-win.

Of course, if there's no penalty for an individual who shoots a Trumpeter, maybe they don't need to have an ID class. Just open the season, let hunters shoot indiscriminately, then close the season when the Trumpeter quota is met.

I did have the chance to help a couple of guys fill their tags once, though. I was set up on the ice, and these two guys came over, explaining that they were trying to fill their tags. They had no decoys, I guess they were just trying to pass shoot. I said sure, they could join me. It didn't take very long to decoy a few birds for them. They were very appreciative. Don't know who they were, but took a few photos:


----------



## taxidermist

Goshawk said:


> Back to the subject before this thread took a left turn into the ditch...
> 
> The count now stands at 16 as of noon Saturday 11/23


I'm betting the Swan season will be closed come the 25th. ;(


----------



## utahbigbull

Filled my tag yesterday. Another trump so one more closer to 20!!!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull

HA!! Made ya look... 😉


----------



## gander311

utahbigbull said:


> HA!! Made ya look... &#128521;


Haha, you got me. I really did zoom in and was thinking that didn't look like a trumpeter.

Then came back and saw your next post.

Congrats on the bird.


----------



## taxidermist

I was going to say-- Your finger didn't cover the eye patch very good.:mrgreen:


----------



## elkantlers

Got these two about a week ago.


----------



## shaner

Elk,
Very impressive spread of swan decoys you are running there!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Still holding at 16 as of today....


----------



## gander311

Fowlmouth said:


> Still holding at 16 as of today....


Hope I can get one more crack at them then. I was worried it'd close before I got back out.

Did a hunt on Friday, but had a boat breakdown and some other problems that kind of ruined my hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth

gander311 said:


> Hope I can get one more crack at them then. I was worried it'd close before I got back out.
> 
> Did a hunt on Friday, but had a boat breakdown and some other problems that kind of ruined my hunt.


Good Luck! Hope you get it done.


----------



## Goshawk

apparently #17 was checked in this evening... 3 to go.


----------



## utahbigbull

I bet it’s all but over in the next 48 hours anyways. Ponds are gonna be froze in the next day or two and 95% of them are gonna pack it up n say see ya next year.


----------



## shaner

My son and I got in before the lock!


----------



## CPAjeff

I received an email today, I’m sure like everyone else, stating that there had been 17 checked in and the season could be closed earlier than 12/08. It was recommended that hunters check their email prior to going out hunting in case of a closure. 

I can’t remember ever receiving an email like that!


----------



## gander311

CPAjeff said:


> I received an email today, I'm sure like everyone else, stating that there had been 17 checked in and the season could be closed earlier than 12/08. It was recommended that hunters check their email prior to going out hunting in case of a closure.
> 
> I can't remember ever receiving an email like that!


I got the same email. I know I sound like a broken record, but I still can't believe this is happening after so many years without it being an issue.

It's going to be very interesting to see what the next few years will bring, and if this will now be the new "normal".


----------



## Fowlmouth

I wonder how many guys shoot a swan and never get it checked. They just lie on their survey and say they didn't harvest. How many of these guys shoot Trumpeters and don't get them checked because of that?


----------



## gander311

Fowlmouth said:


> I wonder how many guys shoot a swan and never get it checked. They just lie on their survey and say they didn't harvest. How many of these guys shoot Trumpeters and don't get them checked because of that?


I'm sure it happens.

My biggest question is what changed this year that made such a drastic difference in the harvest? Is there just that many more Trumpeters around? If so, as previously stated by others, then from a conversation standpoint, that's actually good news. Otherwise, it's hard to see what such a jump.


----------



## Fowlmouth

gander311 said:


> I'm sure it happens.
> 
> My biggest question is what changed this year that made such a drastic difference in the harvest? Is there just that many more Trumpeters around? If so, as previously stated by others, then from a conversation standpoint, that's actually good news. Otherwise, it's hard to see what such a jump.


IMO, I believe a lot of it had to do with the early freeze up North in October. I think it pushed a lot of these birds down earlier than usual.
I also believe because of the additional amount of tags that were given out has increased the odds of shooting Trumpeters. Maybe there are more Trumpeters than previous years also.


----------



## Goshawk

Fowlmouth nailed it. It was the freak freeze up north in October that pushed them down early in the hunting season that gave more opportunity for them getting harvested. Normally Trumpeters don't show up in any real numbers until December, that is why the swan season ends the first week of December.


----------



## sketch21

I don't mind Trumpeters getting killed as long as it's within quota. 

My worry is the possible backlash from non-hunters and activists using this years higher than normal harvest of Trumpeters to get the hunt taken away altogether from Utah. It's no secret that it's been controversial for decades. My understanding is that it took a lot of work to just get quota increased due to the concern of Trumpeter over harvest and had nothing to do with population of Tundras. 

I enjoy the privilege of living in one of the handful of states that allow the hunt and want my kids and future generations to enjoy it as I have.


----------



## shaner

We just got back from check-in and measurement.
Mine was clearly a tundra but my sons was a tundra/ trump hybrid and narrowly missed being #18 by a hair, literally.


----------



## gander311

That makes sense about the premature freeze to the north pushing birds south earlier than usual. Hadn't thought of that.

How many tags got issued this year, is it 2500? And does anybody know the number of tundra's that have been checked in so far this year, or has the DWR only released the trumpeter harvest numbers?


----------



## Goshawk

This year the Feds raised the total swan permits available to 2750.
I am also curious about the overall swan success rate this year. They only keep a running total on Trumpeters for the quota regulation.


----------



## pdogger

Success rates usually aren't known until the end of the season and surveys are all in. But typically are around 40% success.


----------



## elkantlers

any updates?


----------



## gander311

I got another email today. Count is at 19. 

The DWR expects it to be shut down early, and said to check your email every morning before going out to hunt. 

The standard season closure is this Sunday, 12/8 anyways, so I'm a bit surprised it has made it this long to be honest. With how many got shot earlier, it seemed like it would be closed about 2 weeks ago. I fully expected it to get shut down with a lot of hunters being out over the Thanksgiving weekend. I think that may just go to show that the theory that the weird early freeze in October pushed trumpeters in sooner than normal.


----------



## shaner

72 hour check in period.
Anyone who shot a trump is waiting till last minute to check in.
Helps other hunters fill their tags.


----------



## JerryH

What's the count? 

I was snooping over on the ut waterfowl association page the other day. Looking at the swan pics when I came upon one the was covered in blood. It was a god awful pic. I was laughing so hard I spit coffee on my phone. The guy had balls or no common sense. It made me think to rinse my birds before taking a pic.


----------



## gander311

Jerry, The last email from the DWR when it was at 19 said to check your email every morning before leaving to hunt to watch for the closure notification email. I haven't gotten an email saying it's closed yet, so it must still be at 19.


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> What's the count?
> 
> I was snooping over on the ut waterfowl association page the other day. Looking at the swan pics when I came upon one the was covered in blood. It was a god awful pic. I was laughing so hard I spit coffee on my phone. The guy had balls or no common sense. It made me think to rinse my birds before taking a pic.


I shot an eclipse drake mallard a couple of days ago with the 20 gauge WW Xpert #6s. Amazing how much bleeding that load causes. It landed on patchy snow, so it wasn't as bad as that famous pintail on the ice photo. I can post it up later if anybody wants to see it.


----------



## JerryH

Why not!


----------



## paddler

Here you go. Note that he skidded into his final resting place. This would have been a big mess on ice:


----------



## Critter

Swan hunt is over for 2019

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/utah...lhdyHoeQr_RV-uCO-8ZowVNjcKXI-O_OedksxuV5SuySU


----------



## gander311

With how many got shot early on, I’m amazed it made it this long. Only lost two days of the season.


----------



## theoutdoorsman

Any recs for an out of stater to hunt the tundra swan in terms of getting out on water? I assume I’ll draw next year just cause I got a couple points now. Want to get out there on the water and not just hunt from levee and do a passing shot there. Would love to get out on a layout boat or John boat and do some decoys. Just curious how y’all have done the hunts and any recs.


----------



## Fowlmouth

theoutdoorsman said:


> Any recs for an out of stater to hunt the tundra swan in terms of getting out on water? I assume I'll draw next year just cause I got a couple points now. Want to get out there on the water and not just hunt from levee and do a passing shot there. Would love to get out on a layout boat or John boat and do some decoys. Just curious how y'all have done the hunts and any recs.


Don't pay a guide PERIOD. If you do the facebook thing, join the Utah Waterfowl Association page and say you have a tag and need help. Most likely you will get several people willing to take you out in a boat.


----------



## theoutdoorsman

Yes, I don't plan on paying a guide. I like the DIY hunts. And like hunting public land. Prefer to not just sit on a levee or dike and take high passing shots. Would love to get in there on the water and really hunt them. Good idea on the utah waterfowl club association. What is the name of it exactly so that I can look it up? Would love to connect with whoever experienced on the swan hunt. Fee free to DM me. Happy to look at how to help return the favor.


----------

